# guns



## michaela8456 (Apr 27, 2009)

What would be a great gun for home defense, like a 9mm or 45 cal but which model is best looking at glocks but just don't know.Please help with your opinion.thanks michael


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

*start here*

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14198


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

michaela8456 said:


> What would be a great gun for home defense, like a 9mm or 45 cal but which model is best looking at glocks but just don't know.


Good home defense calibers: 9mm, .40S&W, .45acp, 10mm, +p.38special, .357magnum, .41magnum, .44magnum/.44special. Keep in mind that some of these come in loads that are more suitable for hunting than defense use, and can therefore be difficult to handle by some. IOW a full-house .44 mag would not be a good choice, but a low-level load or using .44special is fine.

As for brands - take a look at Beretta, Glock, Walther, Browning, Steyr, Sig Sauer, H&K, CZ, Smith&Wesson, Ruger, Colt, Springfield, Kahr, FN, Kimber.

Right now, your questions really should be where to get training (check with your local gunshop and the NRA site). Once you have fired many different types of handguns at your local range, then you will be able to answer these types of questions yourself. After all, the best handgun for you is the one that you shoot the best, and only you can tell what handgun you can fire better than others, and what fits your hand better than others.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

are you looking for strictly home defense? many, many people will suggest a shotgun is the best weapon for home defense, loaded with some buckshot or maybe a slug


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

thats what I got in my room, a mossberg 12 ga with 3 shells waiting to ruin some unlucky assailants day. and yes I do lock it up anytime my neice or other kids come around.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> many, many people will suggest a shotgun is the best weapon for home defense, loaded with some buckshot or maybe a slug


A shotgun is good for static defense, but if you have to move around or use another hand to call 911 or hold a flashlight, then a handgun is the better choice, IMO.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12648

I'm just sayin'.... :watching:


----------

